# cotton underwear myth-busting & garlic myth-busting



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

For every so-called rule, there are exceptions to the "rule".I'm that exception.Because I have a dehydrated system (due to hypercalcemia) all drying-out products have an *exaggerated* effect on me.Therefore, ever since I was a kid, it was practically "painful" for me to touch very dry terry towels after a bath.Also: Cotton underwear irritates & triggers my predisposition to genital sores (I tend to get mouth/genital sores due to hypercalcemia).Nylon underwear do not have that effect on me. They're soothing.Also, while garlic may be good for *other* people's colds, the drying-out irritation of *raw* garlic (& even onions) *causes* me to get a terrible sore throat which develops into a nightmare of a cold that lasts for weeks.


----------

